# Can You legally shoot your Dog?



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

A animal debate on another forum has got me thinking

someone who has working dogs said her 8mths old pup broke it leg badly and it needed to be amputated, the owner wanted to take her home and "bullet" her instead of putting her through the op. The vets refused and kept the dog apparenty rehoming it after doing the op. 

It got me thinking is it actually legal to do it?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

No idea but I hope not! How cruel  lets end this dogs life because it cant work with 3 legs?!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

You mean to put a dog to sleep yourself? ive never thought of that and certainly never heard of any laws saying either way, mmmm. . . . . . would be interesting to know.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought the law stated dogs had to be euthanised by a registered vet :

Sounds like the pup had a lucky escape


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Dont know if its legal, certainly hope not!

But years ago when we had horses at the farm we kept them at was a man with a spaniel that refused to come back to him so he shot it there and then..... mmmmm cant swear on here but you can imagine what I said to him


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> I thought the law stated dogs had to be euthanised by a registered vet :
> 
> Sounds like the pup had a lucky escape


I would have thought so too, i just wondered if a dog was diagnosed with an incurable ilness and was suffering and an owner killed it what the concequences would be, never thought of it before now, but i certainly know i couldnt.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

No you can't - It's illegal.
A dog has to be euthanized by a registered vet.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Surely shooting it would be classed as animal cruelty.....along the same lines as beating an animal to death, or drowning it. Doubt it would be seen as 'euthaniser' (?sp).


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats why i thought, I really dont like the idea at all. Its not something i would ever think of doing to my dogs 

It just made me think, i thought it would come under not seeking correct medical care aswell so an act of creulty.

Im glad the dog was kept by the vets, shes pretty sure she was rehomed But she even got her friend to phone up and get the dog, god knows why if she didnt want it for working.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

i saw a vet on tv once, prob watchdog or something
where some vet said he offerd home service of 'putting to sleep' your dog
he just cam along and shot it in the head *several* times

ps, update in my shock collar thread, sorry for pimping but its important


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

I remember some years ago in one of the national newspapers there was a series of photo's taken of someone who was responsible for looking after the hounds used by a foxhunting group. This man was shooting two hounds who had become too old to work any more, so he got his gun, shot them in the head and threw them in the skip.

This was way before the hunting ban etc, so I presume it was general practice and they were legally allowed to do it.

I also think it is legal for farmers to shoot dogs that are found worrying their sheep, so I reckon this may be legal!


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont know about dogs being shot by the owner but if a dog is run over it has to be reported to police. So would think that shooting would not be legal.

Where I come from there was a man who ran a sort of riding holiday centre.He gave it up but still had the horses,one day he got out his shot gun and killed about 8 of them
He said that some of them were old and the rest had mange and needed to be destroyed. There was no vet there when he did it and he buried them all together in a big pit.He was reported to the police but was not charged

Can you emagine how scared the horses were as they would have heard the others being shot, I was disgusted and very angry . Why he was not charged I dont know and just because a horse is old or has mange does not mean they have to be killed . Mange can be treated and an old horse can be retired or used as a companion he was actually asked by a few people if they could buy the horses but he refused. Apparently he was having marital problems at the time as well and just did it on the spur of the moment


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes it is legal but the body must be disposed of properly

I dont know if anyone remembers the guy who was in court for shooting the greyhounds that were no good on the track anymore?

The trainers gave him something like £5 a dog and when he was taken to court the only thing he did was to bury them in wasteground, he needed a permit or something to dispose of them properly apparently


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

It has to be illegal surely??
You would have to have special training otherwise how could you garuntee(sp?) that you werent casing uneccesary suffering??


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> Surely shooting it would be classed as animal cruelty.....along the same lines as beating an animal to death, or drowning it. Doubt it would be seen as 'euthaniser' (?sp).


Why would shooting a dog be classed as animal cruelty when it's perfectly okay to shoot deer, birds, rabbits etc?

In Sweden, where I live, it's legal to shoot a dog, but it has to be done by someone who knows what he/she is doing and the dog (or cat) must be killed without suffering. Personally I don't think it's wrong, even if I have taken most of my dogs to the vet when their time has come.

However, a Tevueren bitch I once had, was very nervous among people she didn't know and in new environments. I didn't want her to feel anxious and scared her last moments in life and I made the decision to let my uncle, who is a hunter, take her to the woods and shoot her. She loved to be in the woods and I take comfort in the fact that she was happy until the end and I'm sure she'd suffered more from a visit to the vet than being shot and killed instantly.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Starlite said:


> Yes it is legal but the body must be disposed of properly
> 
> I dont know if anyone remembers the guy who was in court for shooting the greyhounds that were no good on the track anymore?
> 
> The trainers gave him something like £5 a dog and when he was taken to court the only thing he did was to bury them in wasteground, he needed a permit or something to dispose of them properly apparently


I was just going to mention that. There was a big write up about him and he got away with it.

However he used a bolt gun and they ARE legal.

I imagine shooting a dog with a 'normal' gun, like a rifle, shot-gun etc would be illegal as they are licensed to be used for game keeping etc not shooting pets!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Vicki said:


> Why would shooting a dog be classed as animal cruelty when it's perfectly okay to shoot deer, birds, rabbits etc?
> 
> In Sweden, where I live, it's legal to shoot a dog, but it has to be done by someone who knows what he/she is doing and the dog (or cat) must be killed without suffering. Personally I don't think it's wrong, even if I have taken most of my dogs to the vet when their time has come.
> 
> However, a Tevueren bitch I once had, was very nervous among people she didn't know and in new environments. I didn't want her to feel anxious and scared her last moments in life and I made the decision to let *my uncle, who is a hunter, take her to the woods and shoot her.* She loved to be in the woods and I take comfort in the fact that she was happy until the end and I'm sure she'd suffered more from a visit to the vet than being shot and killed instantly.


:scared: :scared: :frown:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

They kill racehorces who have broken a leg on the track with a gun dont they?  quick and painless if you know what you are doing.

Personally I could never do it and I would be disgusted with someone if I knew they had shot there pet.

Growing up I had a friend on a farm and they had a crazy crazy horse (rescued from abusers) it would not go near anyone and was too badly mentally scarred to do anything with but they got a guy they know to shoot it with a tranquilizer dart so it could be pts properly. 
He shot AT a dog once for sheep worrying, couldnt bring himself to shoot it, thing must hav had a heart attack it never came back!


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> They kill racehorces who have broken a leg on the track with a gun dont they?  quick and painless if you know what you are doing.


yes they do but it is done by a vet with a humane bolt gun and there are allways screens put round the animal.

My old mare was PTS by a vet using a humane bolt gun as giving a leathal dose of anasthetic, like they do for dogs, is not as quick as the dose given can be too small and does not put the horse to sleep straight away. Sounds awfull but was quicker and kinder than injection.

Dogs being shot by owners more than likeley use a shot gun ??? and is just not right


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

lilacbabe said:


> yes they do but it is done by a vet with a humane bolt gun and there are allways screens put round the animal.
> 
> My old mare was PTS by a vet using a humane bolt gun as giving a leathal dose of anasthetic, like they do for dogs, is not as quick as the dose given can be too small and does not put the horse to sleep straight away. Sounds awfull but was quicker and kinder than injection.
> 
> Dogs being shot by owners more than likeley use a shot gun ??? and is just not right


I agree putting a racehorse down with a lethal injection after a fatal fall will take longer than a gun. The horse will be in pain and stress for longer with a Lethal injection. With such a large animal in such pain and suffering it can also be dangerous to the vet. If you think about the situation: a horse legs flailing around in absolute agony, and the vet trying to put a needle in the right place? Even if people are holding the legs and head etc its still dangerous and not to mention extremely stressfull and frightening to the poor horse......in this sad situation the quicker and more efficent the better.

I can not understand if people have their pets put to rest forever with a gun :frown: vets can come out to the house, you can sedate them first (which only makes them calm and sleepy) before the injection is done. So there is no need to use a gun.


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

Can someone please explain why it's so horrible to shoot a dog? Most people think it's okay to hunt and shoot other animals. If using a shot gun isn't a humane way to kill an animal hunting shouldn't be allowed. But if it is a humane way to kill animals, why isn't it okay to use on a dog? It really puzzles me that you think it's more cruel to use a shot gun on a dog than for example on a deer.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Can someone please explain why it's so horrible to shoot a dog? Most people think it's okay to hunt and shoot other animals. If using a shot gun isn't a humane way to kill an animal hunting shouldn't be allowed. But if it is a humane way to kill animals, why isn't it okay to use on a dog? It really puzzles me that you think it's more cruel to use a shot gun on a dog than for example on a deer.


I thought it was illegal to shoot a dog in the UK - and that was the reason you find greyhounds shot with their ears cut off so they cannot be traced back to their owners.

I suspect the difference is the possibility of not getting a clean shot. I'm not sure anyone has said it is more cruel to use a shot gun on a dog than on a deer, and I suspect that the majority in the UK are against blood sports too.


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> :scared: :scared: :frown:


Do you really think that she'd have suffered less if I had taken her to the vet, where she first would have been stressed out by being in the waiting room, then again stressed out to come into the examining room. And then panicked to be approached and touched by an unknown person. Since she would have panicked I would have been forced to hold her for the vet to give her the injection. Sure, a dog can be sedated before the lethal injection, but the dog doesn't really care. This dog considered every injection lethal and she would have panicked over the sedative injection as well.

I didn't want her to feel that way her last moment in life and I didn't want her last memory of me would be that I held her by force while the vet gave her the injection. So because I loved this dog so much I said goodbye to her at home, in an environment where she wasn't nervous, and the let her take a walk in the woods, which she loved, with my uncle, whom she knew and wasn't afraid of. He's a good hunter and he shot her at close range (I've been told) to make sure she'd die instantly and painless.

All of my other dogs I have taken to the vet to be euthanised and they have all died peacefully in my arms, but this dog wouldn't have died peacefully in my arms; she would have died anxious and nervous with no trust in me. I'm absolutely sure that it in this case was for the dog's best to be shot and I have never felt bad or regretted my decision.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Vicki said:


> Can someone please explain why it's so horrible to shoot a dog? Most people think it's okay to hunt and shoot other animals. If using a shot gun isn't a humane way to kill an animal hunting shouldn't be allowed. But if it is a humane way to kill animals, why isn't it okay to use on a dog? It really puzzles me that you think it's more cruel to use a shot gun on a dog than for example on a deer.


I would think its because they are our pets and part of our family so gunning them down is just not thought of :frown: We want them to go peacefully with us where they should be....when the time comes for anymore of my beloved pets to go to the Bridge i will be with them no matter how hard it is for me, they would want me to be there so it would be selfish for me to just leave them scared and alone. I personally could never live with myself i was not there at the end.



rocco33 said:


> I thought it was illegal to shoot a dog in the UK - and that was the reason you find greyhounds shot with their ears cut off so they cannot be traced back to their owners.
> 
> I suspect the difference is the possibility of not getting a clean shot. I'm not sure anyone has said it is more cruel to use a shot gun on a dog than on a deer, and I suspect that the majority in the UK are against blood sports too.


It is legal to shoot an animal with a bolt gun and dipose of the body properly, which is why the Greyhound slaughterer got away with it.

It is illegal to shoot a dog with a rifle/shotgun etc unless its a farmer and your dog is sheep-worrying.......i think.

Over here we have no deer, foxes etc. Rabbits are shot as well as some birds but thats all you allowed to shoot with our Gun Licences.....i am pretty sure of that. I will double check though.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Vicki said:


> Do you really think that she'd have suffered less if I had taken her to the vet, where she first would have been stressed out by being in the waiting room, then again stressed out to come into the examining room. And then panicked to be approached and touched by an unknown person. Since she would have panicked I would have been forced to hold her for the vet to give her the injection. Sure, a dog can be sedated before the lethal injection, but the dog doesn't really care. This dog considered every injection lethal and she would have panicked over the sedative injection as well.
> 
> I didn't want her to feel that way her last moment in life and I didn't want her last memory of me would be that I held her by force while the vet gave her the injection. So because I loved this dog so much I said goodbye to her at home, in an environment where she wasn't nervous, and the let her take a walk in the woods, which she loved, with my uncle, whom she knew and wasn't afraid of. He's a good hunter and he shot her at close range (I've been told) to make sure she'd die instantly and painless.
> 
> All of my other dogs I have taken to the vet to be euthanised and they have all died peacefully in my arms, but this dog wouldn't have died peacefully in my arms; she would have died anxious and nervous with no trust in me. I'm absolutely sure that it in this case was for the dog's best to be shot and I have never felt bad or regretted my decision.


You could have given her a oral form of sedative first then had the vet come to your house to send her to rest. After the prescribed dose of tablet sedative she would have been calm and very sleepy before the injection.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> It is legal to shoot an animal with a bolt gun and dipose of the body properly, which is why the Greyhound slaughterer got away with it.


That's what I thought, but aren't they trying to ban the use of the bolt gun too?



> You could have given her a oral form of sedative first then had the vet come to your house to send her to rest. After the prescribed dose of tablet sedative she would have been calm and very sleepy before the injection.


I agree, my vet will come to the house and I've only ever had one of my cats pts actually in the surgery


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> That's what I thought, but aren't they trying to ban the use of the bolt gun too?
> 
> I agree, my vet will come to the house and I've only ever had one of my cats pts actually in the surgery


Yes i think they are trying to ban it, and so they bloody well should!!

I will be doing that when the sad time comes for one my pets to be sent to the Bridge again. Its not nice to think about but unless its an emergancy thats the kindest way, i personally think so.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

mmm very emotive debate, well done.

personally, having been around guns in the forces i see it as just another tool.

i would not for instance use a machine gun, but a well placed bullet to the skull while holding and stroking is far quicker and less stressful that a trip to the vet imho.

what disturbs ppl is the fact that it is a gun. but it is only a tool for a job

but logically it has to be quicker and totally painless done correctly.

i think ppl feel it means you dont love your dog if you do it that way.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Im not sure what they used to be honest. I'll ask.

I think its the fact that most people want thier pets passing to be quiet and peacefull To me being shot in the head is none of them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

There are many that do! Sad but true. I really do not know if it is legal or not, BUT to cause unessary suffering to an animal IS! but whether one could plead that they shot the dog to save it from suffering should it ever get to court I really do not know.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Good debate, people don't like to think about how animals die, and it becomes humanised in our minds to try and make it easier for us to accept. We kill animals to survive, simple. I hope no-one thinks the chicken burger they had for tea last night, was played soothing classical music and given a last meal before being humanely euthanised, it simply doesn't happen. They suffer because we eat them. 

I probably won't be popular for posting this, but one of my pet hates is people who eat meat that can't actually handle raw meat. I think if you eat meat, you should be able to show the animal the respect it deserves in life and death. I don't mind cleaning out fish, octopus etc, or even plucking and drawing birds when I am given them occasionally. If we all put more thought into how our animals live and die, the world would be a much better place, but we tend to bury the dying bit at the back of our minds, and it all becomes depersonalised with colourful packaging and bogofs. If you can't handle the fact that it is a dead animal, don't eat them. 

I think Vick1 has made some very good points, we tend to think taking them to the vets and holding them is the best thing we can do for them, but I'm sure with a dog that is petrified of going to the vet, or even seeing a vet, all it would do is increase the stress of their final moments. I'm not saying it's right, or wrong, just that there may be instances where circumstances mean it's the most humane way to deal with putting a dog to sleep. However it's done, the key thing is that the dog is treated with respect, there isn't a nice way to put a dog to sleep.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Put aside your own feelings and think about it from a dogs point of veiw. A nice walk to your favourite place, lay under a tree with bone and the owner you have known all your life totally relaxed and happy. Then shot in the head with a rifle, with a muzzle velocity of three times the speed of sound you are dead before you hear the bang


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> You could have given her a oral form of sedative first then had the vet come to your house to send her to rest. After the prescribed dose of tablet sedative she would have been calm and very sleepy before the injection.


There are no vets around here that come to your house for a pet; you have to go to the clinic to have them treated or euthanised.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> There are many that do! Sad but true. I really do not know if it is legal or not, BUT to cause unessary suffering to an animal IS! but whether one could plead that they shot the dog to save it from suffering should it ever get to court I really do not know.


To quote myself!
I would like to add, that is I were out in the sticks and my animal were horrifically hurt and was screaming with pain I do not know what my opinion would be then!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't have a problem with what Vicki has put and I agree with what Hawksport has said....

I know of farm dogs who have had very quick deaths. Years ago they didn't used to tranquilise the dog first.... 
And if you ever watched a horse be PTS with the injection it would quite possibly put you off having any pet injected... Its a slow death they panic and seem to suffocate.. Its meant to be a lethal dose but sometimes they have to top it up.. The horse will collapse to the floor thrash around get up try and run of and then boom.. dead.. This can all go on for what seems like forever. Its quite a horrific site.. I have had to hold many horses whilst being PTS, and it really isn't nice.. A bolt gun, they are stood there peacefully then bam, they are dead before they hit the floor..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Vicki said:


> There are no vets around here that come to your house for a pet; you have to go to the clinic to have them treated or euthanised.


You really dont have to explain yourself... Its your dog, your choice, You do what you feel is right for your dog... xxx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

It would be interesting to see how many people who oppose shooting dont have much familiarity with guns.
I do wonder wether it is quite a cultural thing as in UK we (hopefully!) dont see guns and tend to have our experiences of them given us through the tv. 
I grew up around guns and am not opposed to the idea of using them to PTS in theory but am totally againest it in practice. There would be too much margin for error, like missing your shot or the bullet ricocheting off the dogs skull, so you couldnt say the animal wouldnt suffer for sure.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I have 'euthanised' a wild bird. One of my mum's cats brought it home, it was still alive but it's neck was almost off and there was no way it would survive. I wrapped it in a towel and sat outside with it hoping it would die quickly but it kept trying to sqwak and I knew it was in pain so I snapped what was left of its neck.

Does it make me a bad person? Not at all. I don't think I could kill one of my own pets but I won't know until I'm put in that position.

If you can do it quickly and cleanly then go for it.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> There would be too much margin for error, like missing your shot or the bullet ricocheting off the dogs skull, so you couldnt say the animal wouldnt suffer for sure.


I would guess that this is the main reason why it is illegal and many would see it as a cheap option to going to the vet rather than the best option. That and the fact that very few people have firearms certificates and own guns in the UK.

I have to dispatch game as part of picking up, so in theory I don't have anything against it, but it is the margin of error and the abuse of it that I would worry about.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think it is legal to treat or euthanase your own dog but not someone elses. So long as it is done humanely of course. The greyhounds with their ears cut off, the offence there would be not disposing of the bodies, not the shooting in the first place.

Personally I would rather the vet did the deed but I think probably from the dog's point of view shooting would be far kinder as the dog would have no worries about it at all. I can see no point whatsoever in giving a dog a sedative before pts as one injection is just the same as the other to the dog and tablets are far too unreliable so if you have vet phobic dog and the means to get the dog shot humanely I would say shooting is the right choice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Blitz said:


> I can see no point whatsoever in giving a dog a sedative before pts as one injection is just the same as the other to the dog and tablets are far too unreliable so if you have vet phobic dog and the means to get the dog shot humanely I would say shooting is the right choice.


i asked the vet to sedate my last 2 dogs,( it was just a quick little needle in their thigh), before putting them to sleep they were both peaceful and relaxed and were'nt really aware then of anything else, i did this because my friends yorkie had an horrific end with the vet not being able to find the vein, i would always ask for this now i wont take a chance on something going wrong, my friend will never get over seeing her little dog so distressed in her last minutes.

i would never want a dog of mine shot either, i think it must be legal though as thousands of foxhounds are shot every year!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Daynna said:


> A animal debate on another forum has got me thinking
> 
> someone who has working dogs said her 8mths old pup broke it leg badly and it needed to be amputated, the owner wanted to take her home and "bullet" her instead of putting her through the op. The vets refused and kept the dog apparenty rehoming it after doing the op.
> 
> It got me thinking is it actually legal to do it?


Would it be legal for me to shoot them ?


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

A couple of points that are unrelated to each other... (if you are squeamish please skip this post)

The last dog we had put to sleep struggled enormously to stop the drug working. It took about 20 minutes for her to die. Yes, we held her and stroked her and kept her calm - but she fought against going - so it wasn't quick.

There's a whole difference between a rifle and a shotgun. A rifle will discharge a single missile at high speed. If aimed into a head it will kill instantly - not just the bullet itself but the shockwave that goes with it. It would be quite humane. The bullet wouldn't ricochet off the skull as someone stated earlier. It would simply destroy it - and the brain behind it

A shotgun, on the other hand, delivers a load that is designed to spread out. Each part of that load e.g. a single 'shot' is quite capable of bringing down a bird at a distance - but that's a bird. Used on a dog it would probably work almost as well as a rifle - but only if it were at very close range and accurately aimed.

They don't use shotguns to cull deer - they use rifles. The people that use them are pretty much excellent shots and death is instantaneous.

A bolt gun is virtually the same as a rifle except it's designed to be held against the skull and fires a bolt into the head. It's used to kill cattle and pigs at abattoirs so it's not going to be replaced or phased out - you couldn't sell meat that had been poisoned with a lethal injection.

That's probably too much information.

Would any of these be legal? Probably all of them are - if you hold the appropriate licence. It's unlikely that you could use a bolt gun. But you can legally shoot a dog for sheep worrying. You can, legally, treat your own animal but not someone else's. So, if you decide that the best treatment for your dog is to put it down then I can't see anything in law to stop you - providing that you don't cause unnecessary suffering.

What would concern me is the definition of unnecessary.


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

interesting debate.... i dont know the answer either
am under the impression that it is legal for a farmer to shoot a dog that is worrying his livestock but other than that i am not sure.
has anyone emailed or posted on the rspca or kennel club websites?
if anyone has the difinitive answer those two organisations will


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Vicki said:


> Can someone please explain why it's so horrible to shoot a dog? Most people think it's okay to hunt and shoot other animals. If using a shot gun isn't a humane way to kill an animal hunting shouldn't be allowed. But if it is a humane way to kill animals, why isn't it okay to use on a dog? It really puzzles me that you think it's more cruel to use a shot gun on a dog than for example on a deer.


Deer are shot with a rifle, not a shot gun. The rifleman goes for a clean shot through the heart. Using a shotgun on such a large animal would be very cruel. Shotguns are used for bringing birds out of the air. Rabbits are usually shot with an air rifle firing pellets, or a small bore rifle.

Good question though. We treat different species so differently. Love a dog, squash a spider.


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Deer are shot with a rifle, not a shot gun. The rifleman goes for a clean shot through the heart. Using a shotgun on such a large animal would be very cruel. Shotguns are used for bringing birds out of the air. Rabbits are usually shot with an air rifle firing pellets, or a small bore rifle.
> 
> Good question though. We treat different species so differently. Love a dog, squash a spider.


Thanks for the correction. I know the difference, but obviously I didn't know the right English words (English isn't my native language).


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Deer are shot with a rifle, not a shot gun. The rifleman goes for a clean shot through the heart. Using a shotgun on such a large animal would be very cruel. Shotguns are used for bringing birds out of the air. Rabbits are usually shot with an air rifle firing pellets, or a small bore rifle.
> 
> Good question though. We treat different species so differently. Love a dog, squash a spider.


Rabbits are also shot with shotguns, as are hare, and if they aren't killed outright, they're dispatched of as quickly as possible. That's the whole reason dogs were/are bred to retrieve, and to do their job as quickly and effectively as possible.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Daynna said:


> A animal debate on another forum has got me thinking
> 
> someone who has working dogs said her 8mths old pup broke it leg badly and it needed to be amputated, the owner wanted to take her home and "bullet" her instead of putting her through the op. The vets refused and kept the dog apparenty rehoming it after doing the op.
> 
> It got me thinking is it actually legal to do it?


Many years ago my father was told to destroy his dog or the police would do it. You can still see the sadness in his eyes after all these years. I could never do it and I think the only ones who are allowed to shoot dogs are people in authority!!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I believe technically it is legal to shoot your own dog, so long as no "unnecessary suffering" is caused.

I know of at least two cases where people have got away with killing dogs simply because it could not be proven in court that the dogs suffered.

One of these was a small terrier that got into a neighbours garden. The neighbour killed her with one whack across the head with a shovel if I remember correctly. 
The other was a man who drowned a litter of very young puppies in the bath. In both cases the people in question walked away because it is only an offense to cause suffering - not to kill.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Colette said:


> I believe technically it is legal to shoot your own dog, so long as no "unnecessary suffering" is caused.
> 
> I know of at least two cases where people have got away with killing dogs simply because it could not be proven in court that the dogs suffered.
> 
> ...


Was that rescently ?? Cos years ago I remember a friends father had drowned his kittens. I think its sick myself that drowning kittens and pups was common practice but it did go on


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

flufffluff39 said:


> Was that rescently ?? Cos years ago I remember a friends father had drowned his kittens. I think its sick myself that drowning kittens and pups was common practice but it did go on


Yes! I remember those days!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't stand any type of gun in general for this sort of thing just because I know my horse for example, knew what one was. He just knew and I'm pretty sure he would have known about a smaller one etc too, sounds odd but I think he would. He was put to sleep via lethal injection and that was right for him. He was heavily sedated and on a lot of painkillers at the time so I don't see why they can't be heavily sedated/given painkillers and then given the lethal dosage...Don't like thinking about it to be honest but I couldn't go for anything like that for any animal. I can't imagine a lot would have the skill to get the shot right, might be wrong but I couldn't/wouldn't do it anyway.

My poor hamster needed three injections to be put to sleep as they wouldn't work. If or when the time comes for Roo, I think I'd request he go under gas to temporarily let him sleep or be given a small amount of GA, just enough to put him out and then the full dose when he was already under. Not even sure if that would make much difference to some of the stories I've heard to be honest. Can't bear to think about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> I can't stand any type of gun in general for this sort of thing just because I know my horse for example, knew what one was. He just knew and I'm pretty sure he would have known about a smaller one etc too, sounds odd but I think he would. He was put to sleep via lethal injection and that was right for him. He was heavily sedated and on a lot of painkillers at the time so I don't see why they can't be heavily sedated/given painkillers and then given the lethal dosage...Don't like thinking about it to be honest but I couldn't go for anything like that for any animal. I can't imagine a lot would have the skill to get the shot right, might be wrong but I couldn't/wouldn't do it anyway.
> 
> My poor hamster needed three injections to be put to sleep as they wouldn't work. If or when the time comes for Roo, I think I'd request he go under gas to temporarily let him sleep or be given a small amount of GA, just enough to put him out and then the full dose when he was already under. Not even sure if that would make much difference to some of the stories I've heard to be honest. Can't bear to think about it.


he would of gone fast with a gun would not take 3 goes


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yes! I remember those days!


 My family were the ones who took in the waifs n strays that survived !! I still do  The same man who drowned his kittens had pups and I took one home she was only 2 weeks old but she survived. Lived till she was 16  But her brothers and sisters died after about 3 weeks poor mites. They were'nt wanted either and were locked in a shed with mum  I wish to this day i could have taken them all home but mum would have killed me most probably


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I think if like one posters, your dog was terrified of vets and its last moments would have been fighting off you and your vet, then taking it into the woods, its favourite place and killing it with a single shot would be so much better for that dog. I agree with horses and the large animals who fight the injection so much, its just too much suffering with the injection. With a gun, be it bolt or bullet, its quick and as far as we know painless.

I dont actually know if it is illegal, I think it may actually be legal. I think dogs worrying sheep can be so I would think anybody could do it to their own dog.

Personally I couldnt do it, at all. I cant even kill a fish thats dying by hitting it on the head, but really it would be better for it in the end.

*Heidi*


----------



## georgejr (Jun 30, 2010)

it's illegal. Only qualified persons can do it. Having said that a farmer is legally allowed to shoot a dog on his land, if he can prove it was 'worrying' his livestock.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

borderer said:


> he would of gone fast with a gun would not take 3 goes


My horse? Yeah but he would have known what the thing was and known something bad was going to happen.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I think if like one posters, your dog was terrified of vets and its last moments would have been fighting off you and your vet, then taking it into the woods, its favourite place and killing it with a single shot would be so much better for that dog. *I agree with horses and the large animals who fight the injection so much, its just too much suffering with the injection.* With a gun, be it bolt or bullet, its quick and as far as we know painless.
> 
> I dont actually know if it is illegal, I think it may actually be legal. I think dogs worrying sheep can be so I would think anybody could do it to their own dog.
> 
> ...


Please don't say something like that when it isn't true. My boy didn't suffer


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Please don't say something like that when it isn't true. My boy didn't suffer


I'm not saying everytime, I'm sure yours did go peacefully  but there are people who have said their horses have suffered, fighting the injection and prolonging the death. I'm just pointing out that they can. Any animal can with the injection. I had a rabbit which took 40mins to go with the injection, she kept fighting it 

*Heidi*


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I'm not saying everytime, I'm sure yours did go peacefully  but there are people who have said their horses have suffered, fighting the injection and prolonging the death. I'm just pointing out that they can. Any animal can with the injection. I had a rabbit which took 40mins to go with the injection, she kept fighting it
> 
> *Heidi*


This is why I will always have them sedated or if possible under a light GA before they have it. My horse was on a lot of painkillers etc at the time and was heavily sedated, We wouldn't have just let him have the injection as you do hear lots of horror stories with horses and the twitching/muscle spasms etc, but I'm still not sure if it that does anything extra. Even though sedated I still have this gut feeling he would have known with a gun from knowing him/his history with them.

He didn't suffer though. He was in indescribable amounts of pain and apparently as soon as he had the injection he began to relax further...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> I'm not saying everytime, I'm sure yours did go peacefully  but there are people who have said their horses have suffered, fighting the injection and prolonging the death. I'm just pointing out that they can. Any animal can with the injection. I had a rabbit which took 40mins to go with the injection, she kept fighting it
> 
> *Heidi*


I have watched many horses be PTS with the lethal injection and I personally think it is horrific.. I have already described what happens and if they have to re inject how they start to try and run around... And freak out and you can see the life being suffocated out of a horse.. 
Its not nice... 
With the bolt or bullet they haven't got a clue its going to happen and they are dead before they hit the floor the movement in the legs and body is the nervous system shutting down.

At the end of the day though we must realise once we are dead we don't know what has gone on.. Its our memories that we have while we are alive...


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tinsley said:


> This is why I will always have them sedated or if possible under a light GA before they have it. My horse was on a lot of painkillers etc at the time and was heavily sedated, We wouldn't have just let him have the injection as you do hear lots of horror stories with horses and the twitching/muscle spasms etc, but I'm still not sure if it that does anything extra. Even though sedated I still have this gut feeling he would have known with a gun from knowing him/his history with them.
> 
> He didn't suffer though. He was in indescribable amounts of pain and apparently as soon as he had the injection he began to relax further...


Aww hun, you did the best thing for your big boy. xx

I was one of the posters who said for horses it is sometimes better for an 'expert' to end the life of them with a single shot. But i was actually talking about racehorses that fall on the course.

I completey agree with sedation and or GA etc then the lethal injection, unless of course its impossible to this without causing more suffering I.E in the case of race horses that fall on the track/course and wild animals fatally injured on roads etc but if its a domestic pet then the sedation/GA works perfectly.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

This thread has made me feel like I made my horse die in agony  I know that's probably not useful, but I don't know how else to respond to the responses. What a way to end a Wednesday.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Tinsley said:


> This thread has made me feel like I made my horse die in agony  I know that's probably not useful, but I don't know how else to respond to the responses. What a way to end a Wednesday.


Hey no one is saying that sweetie.... But we are all describing our experience.... Every horse is different and its our conscience that bugs us or silly little things people say...

Who really knows what is going on in those last moments... They never remember it again.. its us that worry about it....


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

It's legal foor farmers to shoot any dog worrying there sheep. A lot of farmers don't think twice about doing it.

I don't know if its legal for you to shoot your own dog, but I know of many that do, farmers, where sheepdogs are 'farm machinery' and thats it. Around here, puppies get shot as there are far more of them than homes a lot of the time, and I know of a family who actually boasts of how they drown their puppies. I don't know of many farmers who would take an old dog to the vets to be put down, or have a vet brought out, when its far easier to end their lives themselves. There's quite a few 'happy shooters' around here.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

I have lived rurally my full life, and often a full days drive from the nearest vet. I have known many a farmer that would put his own stock down, and that would include dogs as required as well. 

I've yet to meet 'a happy shooter' ever. I would be inclined to think most have sadness about the full event, but are also utilitarian about it . . . as farmers have to be.

Unfortunately in my lifetime I've too often had to watch death, in humans, and in animals. Death is not pretty or kind and it is often agonizing. I've yet to see a death that was easy or gracious, even when sedation has happened and professionals are fully involved. I don't understand those that want to pretend it should be.

I happen to believe that it is much quicker and less cruel for those animals that are nervous at vets offices to be put down by someone competent with a gun. 

There are still a great many places where vets do not come to homes. I am glad I have found one that does, because I currently have a 17 year old dog that is terrified of going to the vet. I would not want to put her through a vet visit as her last memory. 

CC


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

lilacbabe said:


> yes they do but it is done by a vet with a humane bolt gun and there are allways screens put round the animal.
> 
> My old mare was PTS by a vet using a humane bolt gun as giving a leathal dose of anasthetic, like they do for dogs, is not as quick as the dose given can be too small and does not put the horse to sleep straight away. Sounds awfull but was quicker and kinder than injection.
> 
> Dogs being shot by owners more than likeley use a shot gun ??? and is just not right


i dont agree!!! a bolt gun opens up inside the head and scrambles the brains,my old mare was in injected,she hit the ground and was dead before she reached it!!! quick,clean and painless.she knew nothing i would never opt for the gun.


----------

